#ubuntu-sugarteam 2019-01-11
<mk1299> Hello! I tried setting up my sugar development environment on ubuntu using https://github.com/sugarlabs/sugar/blob/master/docs/ubuntu.md but in this setting the sugar environment has only very few activities and not the ones I want to test and work on.Is there a way to add more activities?Thanks
